# Orthorexia And The New Rules of Clean Eating ? Part 2



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In part one, I described the growing obsession many people have with eating only the purest, healthiest foods, aka “clean eating.” You’d think that nothing but good would come from that, but some experts today dislike the concept of clean foods because it implies a dichotomy where other foods, by default, are “dirty” or forbidden [...]

*Read More...*


----------

